# Akkordeon-Menue mit html+css erstellen (vormals Flash, aber Player nicht vorhanden)



## helene1 (21. Oktober 2006)

hallo,
ich habe eine Internetseite mit Flashmenü erstellt.
Nun hab ich die Seite mal von der Uni aus getestet und musste feststellen, dass die Menüs nicht angezeigt werden , sondern ein Link zur Installation des flash player plugins!.
Doch wenn man darauf klickt , fängt der zwar mit der Installation an , aber es kommt dann die Meldung , das man keine Rechte hat dieses Plugin zu installieren!  

Schon klar das ich keine Admin Rechte in der Uni habe, aber ich möchte doch auf meine Seite von überall aus draufkommen und nicht erst ein Plugin installieren müssen, wo man ja häufig keine Rechte dafür hat.

GIBT ES IRGENDEINE MÖGLICHKEIT DAS ZU UMGEHEN?

gruß
helene


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (21. Oktober 2006)

Ja, gibt es.

Das Menü mit HTML und CSS gestalten, wird die einzige Möglichkeit sein, ohne Flashplugin ein dynamisches Menü zu gestalten.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (21. Oktober 2006)

> Das Menü mit HTML und CSS gestalten, wird die einzige Möglichkeit sein, ohne Flashplugin ein dynamisches Menü zu gestalten.


Wo Du recht hast, hast  Du recht. 

@helene1: Was Du willst, ist entweder per se unmöglich (Flashfilme ohne Flashplayer anzeigen), oder hat mit Flash ansich nichts zu tun (Rechtebeschränkungen auf Fremdrechner umgehen) und ist ggf. illegal. 

Gruß
.


----------



## helene1 (21. Oktober 2006)

danke für euere antworten! 
ich will doch nichts illegales machen! 
d.h ich kann mein flash menü vergessen, oder kann man das so in css umsetzen?
kann man mit html und css dann auch ein akkordion menü machen? 
kennt ihr ein gutes tutorial für sowas?

gruß
helene

ps. oder gibt es evtl wenigstens eine möglichkeit das sich der flashplayer gleich automatisch installiert , auch ohne admin rechte

oder evtl das der player auf dem server meines providers installiert ist und somit nicht lokal auf dem user rechner installiert sein muss?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (21. Oktober 2006)

> kann man mit html und css dann auch ein akkordion menü machen?


Höchstwahrscheinlich (animiert zumindest mit JS) - ich verschieb' Dich einfach mal auf Verdacht ins CSS-Board, wo schon einige ähnliche Menüs (z.B. Treemenue) gepostet wurden.



> oder gibt es evtl wenigstens eine möglichkeit das sich der flashplayer gleich automatisch installiert , auch ohne admin rechte


Was auf einem Client installiert wird, bestimmt nicht der Webmaster einer Site, sondern der jeweilige Admin.



> oder evtl das der player auf dem server meines providers installiert ist und somit nicht lokal auf dem user rechner installiert sein muss?


Da Flash auf dem Client läuft: unmöglich. Genauso könntest Du versuchen, Internetseiten ohne Browser zu betrachten (reicht ja, dass FireFox auf dem Server läuft ).

Gruß

P.S.: Ich möchte Dich zudem bitten, unsere Netiquette in Bezug auf Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu beachten!
.


----------

